# Changing clinic



## Carls123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi

I had a BFN yesterday from FET. I have been with the one clinic since I started this in 2004.  I have felt loyal to stay with them as they gave me my son through my first cycle, however I don't feel that they are always up to standard.  It takes ages to get through to them on the phone, they have no idea why FET does not work for me (not sure if that is just the way it is) and when I did egg share a few years back they sent me home with severe OHSS and I was rushed to hospital later the same day.  

After the BFN yesterday I am thinking about what my options are and I have read up that the Lister has amazing success rates in comparison to my clinic.  Has anyone changed clinics after a failed cycle and found it worked out? Has anyone changed to the Lister?  What did you think of them?  They are difficult to get to for me but worth it if I feel like they are doing everything they can for me and get the result we want.

I love to hear from anyone who has done anything like this?
Thanks

Carls123


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I am very sorry for your failed FET   Dont rush just take your time with changing clinics. 
I had 2 failed cycles at my first clinic and decided that that was enough, I was like you wanted to stay because it was comfortable, and they didnt do anything wrong. But I had to move to a better clinic. So I went to the Lister and have never looked back. I cant recommend them enough. 

I know they are a bit expensive but worth every penny. I am quite a way from the Lister as well I had to travel by train for every appointment... And for EC and ET we drove which took well over 2 hours. But a small price to pay I think. You can have treatment with them through other clinic. You have scans and blood tests a closer clinic to you and the EC and ET are at the Lister. 

My first cycle with the Lister worked, I got my first BFP.. and my first blast ET. Unfortunatly I mc. I am still at the Lister and very happy. 

Good luck 
Natalie xxx


----------



## Carls123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Natalie.

Thanks for your reply.  It is strange how after a BFN you just wanted to start all over again so quickly!  I will definitely make an appointment to talk through the options with them.  Worth every penny if getting the best treatment, right?

So sorry to hear you m/c.  

Thanks again and the best of luck with your treatment.

Carly x


----------



## MillyFlower (Apr 6, 2007)

I'd say follow your heart!

After 2 BFNs we decided to change clinics and had consultations at 2 different clinics (including the Lister) and I emailed a few abroad. They all suggested different things. In the end I went back to our original clinic for the third cycle as I felt safe there and it was only an hour from home. I ended up having my worse cycle to date . I thought that they knew me best but I ended up with only 2 eggs which did not make great embryos. I have since found out that ET was never going to work as they did not scan me during transfer and I have a retroverted uterus so the embryos were unlikely to have been in the correct place anyway!

I'd say fresh cycle, fresh eyes!  Good luck.


----------



## Carls123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks MillyFlower.

I think you are right, my heart says move at the moment but who knows after I meet with them all?  DH wants me us to try for another by the time he is 50 so puts a bit of a timeline on it too.  

Thanks again x


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Carls

I remember you from the 2ww board (where I still am  )

Sorry to hear about your BFN    

I am at the Lister clinic and think they have been just great. It is always easy to get hold of people to ask questions - if you e-mail the nurses they always get back fast (same day at the very least), and you can also e-mail small questions to your doctor and get answers same days aswell for no extra charge. They do have amazing success rates and are good with high FSHers and older ladies. I saw one doctor there who I hated (will tell you name if you are interested, just PM me), but all others were amazing. Jaya is highly recommended, and I like Dr Wren although she is very straight-talking. 

Its my first tx, so I did loads of research on choosing the right clinic. Most people told me, not to go with the most conveniently located clinic but find one with good success rates and good reviews. You can have a look at the review section on FF, or read some of the threads for the clinics you are interested in.
Also, if you have the cash, you could go for a consultation at the Lister without necessarily committing to changing?

Best of luck



Jasmine
XXXXX


----------



## Carls123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Jasmine,

It sounds good that you can email the clinic, you can do this at my clinic but the responses are never that quick.  I work on email all day so the email functionality is essential.

Do you know how much it costs for a consultation at the Lister?  Don't worry if not I can give them call.  If I remember correctly I had a high FSH so could be the way to go.

All the very best of luck for your 2ww.  

Thanks again 

Carly


----------



## JasmineX (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Carly

Its £190 for the initial consultation and then I think its £135 for a follow up.

Yes I have been very happy at the way they always respond fast by e-mail, and once when I sent a particularly stressed e-mail I even got a phone-call aswell (even though I hadn't asked for one).

Hope things work out for you too  

Jasmine
XXXXX


----------

